# Input on Brazilian Yellow Head gender...



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey all,
So this is my suspected Female BYH tinc. Just wanting to get the DB community involved here for a second opinion. She has been alone for awhile, and I'm in private contact with another member here about possibly pairing her up. Just don't wanna make any mistakes. Double checking never hurts!
Thanks for looking. 



I think the below pic has a blurred "tapping toe"


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks male to me.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

The toepads make it look like it _might_ be male. But in all honesty they could still be larger and more heart-shaped.

It's that back arch that screams female to me. 

You could always put her with a male and see what happens. Worse comes to worse you'll have two males and you'll just need to find a female to add to the equation.

Just my opinion, I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay so one male, and one "most likely" female……. any more takers???


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I"m guessing that it's a male


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

my opinion...male


----------

